# Thoughts on Planet X bikes ?



## kingspirit (12 May 2021)

Hi All, 

What is your thoughts on a Planet X bikes ? Seems to be cheap for the good specs. Even Titanium is under 2000£. 
Must be a low quality frames ? 
Cheers


----------



## vickster (12 May 2021)

Not at all, but it does depend what you’re comparing too. They spend far less on marketing and sponsorship than the big companies, and use generic frames (so less R&D spend). They also have stripped back customer services these days and fewer shops.

@ianrauk has one of their Ti frames. I believe they were designed by a very highly regarded designer/engineer of Ti bikes

They make good solid bikes, certainly worth considering if you aren’t so fussed about brand


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 May 2021)

Generic frames like a lot of bike companies. They are good value with less of a mark up than many bike brands. It isn't an Italian famous name, but they will perform just as well as a far more expensive bike. I would consider one if I was after a new bike. I've used their own branded wheels in the past which were light strong and very good vfm.


----------



## Cycleops (12 May 2021)

Probably made in the same factory as some the big names using off the shelf designs. They don’t have the same overheads and marketing costs as Specialized, Cannondale etc so can offer things at a lower price.


----------



## Tommohawk (12 May 2021)

As above, most bikes are made in the same factories these days. PX are definitely very good value for money. I strongly considered getting one very recently and if/when buying again in the future will probably get one as most big name brands are overpriced for what you get.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2021)

One thing to note, if it’s a concern, Planet X bikes don’t come with very long frame warranties (other than Ti)
https://www.planetx.co.uk/help/warranty


----------



## GetFatty (12 May 2021)

My Planet X titanium is a rebadged Van Nicholas so it's a decent frame. I've got two PX bikes the Ti and a commuter and both have been quite frankly fantastic


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2021)

kingspirit said:


> Must be a low quality frames ?


There carbon stuff is similar "low" quality to trek, specialized and cannondale etc. made from tried and trusted generic frame designs / moulds. 

Their Titanium stuff is very highly regarded.

they clearly have a good deal with SRAM for the groupsets


----------



## DCLane (12 May 2021)

Similar to the above comments they're at the lower end of frame design, using a fairly standard mould. The better Holdsworth bikes are decent though.

We've a Holdsworth Roi de Velo track bike plus an old PlanetX Nanolight that my son uses for hillclimbs. The Roi de Velo's a good piece of kit, it's the rider (i.e. me) that isn't.


----------



## Tommohawk (12 May 2021)

Their carbon frames appear to be of very similar quality to Ribble/Dolan. Not sure about how they fare against Cannondale, Trek, Specialized and Giant etc.


----------



## Arrowfoot (12 May 2021)

kingspirit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What is your thoughts on a Planet X bikes ? Seems to be cheap for the good specs. Even Titanium is under 2000£.
> Must be a low quality frames ?
> Cheers


Planet X's model is low overheads, high volume, low price, quick clearance of outdated models (good bargains). They no longer have physical stores and operate online. There is no director of design or engineering, aeronautical engineer, wide tunnels etc. They are also not into marketing hype. Hence the lower overheads. They are apt at gauging trends and finding manufacturers to do it or re-badging other manufacturers products and pricing it quickly. 

I have also seen Planet X bikes in unexpected countries. The noise ratio on the internet is lower than even well known brands. I personally think you are getting value.


----------



## Venod (12 May 2021)

Planet X stuff = value for money, they have closed all there shops and have cut back on a lot of overheads, keeping track of their prices is harder than finding out who funds Boris's trips and decorating budget.


----------



## Tommohawk (12 May 2021)

In fact both Ribble and Dolan appear to offer slighter better carbon frames ie Toray 800/1000 vs PX Toray 700. I don’t know how much of a difference that makes in reality though.


----------



## fossyant (12 May 2021)

Some of their recent mountain bikes are getting rave reviews - the new Scandal is really good. They are nothing fancy, but they use tried and trusted designs. I'd love a 'Space Chicken' or 'Free Ranger'.

Customer service can be a bit hit and miss, but I had no issues when sorting out a large order that was on hold as some stock wasn't available - a quick 'chat' and they released all the stuff in stock (needed it for a bike build) and the rest came a couple of weeks later. 

Their helmets are very good value. Just never pay full price as they have revolving sales.


----------



## matticus (12 May 2021)

A few years ago their complete bikes had a shocking quality control reputation; I've heard nothing about that recently, and their sales seem to be ever upwards, so I'd probably buy a bike from them now.
(I've bought roomfuls of clothing/accesories from them over the years. The odd dud in there, but all cheap. Visited their Sheffield outlet back in the day too, seems an organised, well-run bunch. But awful jokes in their spam email ... )


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2021)

Tommohawk said:


> In fact both Ribble and Dolan appear to offer slighter better carbon frames ie Toray 800/1000 vs PX Toray 700. I don’t know how much of a difference that makes in reality though.



I'm not an expert in CF and I suspect you aren't either, but i'm sure most bike frames are made from a blend of different Toray and other manufacturer's CFs. The Txxx refers to the different types. A higher number isn't necessarily "better", its different, as you need both strength and modulus to build anything. anything with really high Tensile strength is also more brittle.

I'm pretty sure no bike frame is made from a single type of CF, different types / blends are used in different places, but its good marketing to through a high number or two to confuse people.

see also 7001 and 6061 aluminium.....


----------



## battered (12 May 2021)

It's quality stuff at a very fair price. A friend worked for them for some years, enjoyed it. As others have said they keep overheads low and don't invest heavily in innovation etc, so they can build bikes of good quality without having to be on the bleeding edge of technology. I have a PX carbon fork on my road bike to replace one destroyed in an accident, it was inexpensive and better than the old one that came off. I suspect their business model is a bit like the Aldi/Lidl model, they don't have armies of marketing, customer service, technical development people, so to an extent they ride in on the coattails of others. Aldi don't spend a vast amount of time debating exactly what he customer wants from a meat pie, they just approach manufacturers and say "this is what we want, and we want it dirt cheap". Someone will supply. Will it be the best meat pie in the world? Probably not, but it will be more than good enough, and half the price of those in Waitrose. I know this story at first hand, I've manufactured the pies for Aldi.
Back on PX, their titanium frames are designed by Ridley, or by a chap who designed for Ridley. This is what makes them very good. Do they have the very finest polish to the welds, or the most expensive paint job? Maybe not, but the basics are all there.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2021)

battered said:


> It's quality stuff at a very fair price. A friend worked for them for some years, enjoyed it. As others have said they keep overheads low and don't invest heavily in innovation etc, so they can build bikes of good quality without having to be on the bleeding edge of technology. I have a PX carbon fork on my road bike to replace one destroyed in an accident, it was inexpensive and better than the old one that came off. I suspect their business model is a bit like the Aldi/Lidl model, they don't have armies of marketing, customer service, technical development people, so to an extent they ride in on the coattails of others. Aldi don't spend a vast amount of time debating exactly what he customer wants from a meat pie, they just approach manufacturers and say "this is what we want, and we want it dirt cheap". Someone will supply. Will it be the best meat pie in the world? Probably not, but it will be more than good enough, and half the price of those in Waitrose. I know this story at first hand, I've manufactured the pies for Aldi.
> Back on PX, their titanium frames are designed by Ridley, or by a chap who designed for Ridley. This is what makes them very good. Do they have the very finest polish to the welds, or the most expensive paint job? Maybe not, but the basics are all there.


Are you thinking of Mark Reilly? Ex Enigma, sadly passed away (I don't know if he had a hand in the full range)
https://www.planetx.co.uk/news/prod...f-the-titans-titanium-fleet-spreads-its-wings
(not sure Ridley have a Ti range?)


----------



## Tommohawk (12 May 2021)

I love the Aldi analogy haha!


----------



## matticus (12 May 2021)

A few years ago their complete bikes had a shocking quality control reputation; I've heard nothing about that recently, and their sales seem to be ever upwards, so I'd probably buy a bike from them now.
(I've bought roomfuls of clothing/accesories from them over the years. The odd dud in there, but all cheap. Visited their Sheffield outlet back in the day too, seems an organised, well-run bunch. But awful jokes in their spam emails ... )


----------



## Tommohawk (12 May 2021)

Their free ranger looks a great bike and has some good videos about it on youtube.


----------



## cougie uk (12 May 2021)

I've had four PX bikes and not had a problem with any of them. Two CF, one Alu and one titanium. 

They seem as fast as my mates S Works anyway...


----------



## Milzy (12 May 2021)

They once did a lime green alloy road frame which was awesome. Over all not a fan though.


----------



## battered (12 May 2021)

vickster said:


> Are you thinking of Mark Reilly? Ex Enigma, sadly passed away (I don't know if he had a hand in the full range)
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/news/prod...f-the-titans-titanium-fleet-spreads-its-wings
> (not sure Ridley have a Ti range?)


That's the man. Reilly not Ridley.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2021)

battered said:


> That's the man. Reilly not Ridley.


I did wonder, Ridley are a Belgian bike company (Merlin use their frames I think)


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 May 2021)

Nothing wrong with PX


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (12 May 2021)

I've had currently got 3 PX framed self builds - 2 London Roads and a CF Maratona. I've had them all for over 4 year and can't fault them being more than happy with the stack'em high sell 'em cheap business model.

I am thinking about selling a few and getting a Ti Tempest, and would have no qualms about doing so


----------



## Saluki (12 May 2021)

I have had 2 Planet X bikes. Carbon roadie and a CX. Both were excellent and I had no problems with either of them.
I have since sold them both but only because I prefer steel bikes and I needed the space in my titchy abode.
i would have another, in a heartbeat.


----------



## CXRAndy (12 May 2021)

I bought my lad a road bike in aluminium frame. Worked fine, he trained on it and used to ride it from London to Paris. No breakdowns, cost £500. Sits in our Garage when he wants to ride it


----------



## kingspirit (14 May 2021)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts!


----------



## Maherees (22 May 2021)

Got a Planet X Tempest, if it was stolen I wouldn't hesitate in getting another one.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (22 May 2021)

Think of PX as being like the Far East car manufacturers that used to buy up time-expired western designs, rejuvenate them a little, then sell them back into western markets at half the price of the current western models.
If you don't spend a whole load of money on R & D, advertising, sponsorship, and retail overheads you can supply decent but "non-premium" percieved products at outstanding VFM prices. If PX sold the sort of bikes I ride I would happily use them.


----------



## dan_bo (22 May 2021)

I've had a good few and still have two. Smart bikes that you're not too bothered about smashing to bits cos they don't cost the earth.


----------



## rogerzilla (22 May 2021)

My One-One Inbred (bought frame only) was impeccably finished but the geometry was really weird. I needed a 30mm stem and a 450mm seatpost , and my heels rubbed the paint off the ridiculously-spaced seatstays. I don't even pedal heels-in; none of my cranks get scuffed.


----------



## dan_bo (22 May 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> My One-One Inbred (bought frame only) was impeccably finished but the geometry was really weird. I needed a 30mm stem and a 450mm seatpost , and my heels rubbed the paint off the ridiculously-spaced seatstays. I don't even pedal heels-in; none of my cranks get scuffed.


The inbred was notorious for heel strike. The remedy? Twat it with a hammer.


----------



## honeybadger (5 Nov 2022)

Bit of a thread resurrection so apologies. It’s just that I did a Google search, this popped up so thought because it’s kinda relevant I’d carry this on instead. 
My old winter/commuter bike is looking very tired despite my best efforts of treating it like Triggers broom so I’m in the need for a new one. 
After looking at various makes the plant x Hurricane has come into my radar. It ticks all the boxes of what I’m looking for in a winter bike, disc brakes, mudguard mounts and a bit of a halfway house geometry wise. Not a full on race bike (like my cannondale 2015 Supersix) but not a full on relaxed endurance bike either. It’s also Titanium and I’ve always fancied owning a bike made out of this material. 
Has anyone off here had one of these models and their thoughts ? There seems to be very little out there regarding reviews. There is Guy Kesteven’s on his you tube channel but little else. 
It’ll be used for a short commute and 2hr training rides during the week and long (6hr plus) at weekends.


----------



## vickster (5 Nov 2022)

There’s quite a lot of past recent discussion around PX Ti bikes eg from the what bike should I buy forum
https://www.cyclechat.net/search/220584/?q=Planet+X+hurricane&t=post&c[child_nodes]=1&c[nodes][0]=39&o=relevance

Or https://www.cyclechat.net/search/220585/?q=Planet+X+titanium&t=post&c[child_nodes]=1&c[nodes][0]=39&o=relevance

The only thing with at least some of the PX Ti bikes is a relatively short frame warranty if that bothers you.

As an alternative I have a Sabbath AR1 as my now 1x gravel/winter bike from Spa

Ribble, Dolan and Sonder (Alpkit) also have Ti disc brake offerings

Or if you want something a bit different, Pearson have this on sale as a more premium option

https://www.pearson1860.com/products/special-offer-objects-in-motion-shimano-105-titanium-road-bike


----------



## craigwend (5 Nov 2022)

honeybadger said:


> Bit of a thread resurrection so apologies. It’s just that I did a Google search, this popped up so thought because it’s kinda relevant I’d carry this on instead.
> My old winter/commuter bike is looking very tired despite my best efforts of treating it like Triggers broom so I’m in the need for a new one.
> After looking at various makes the plant x Hurricane has come into my radar. It ticks all the boxes of what I’m looking for in a winter bike, disc brakes, mudguard mounts and a bit of a halfway house geometry wise. Not a full on race bike (like my cannondale 2015 Supersix) but not a full on relaxed endurance bike either. It’s also Titanium and I’ve always fancied owning a bike made out of this material.
> Has anyone off here had one of these models and their thoughts ? There seems to be very little out there regarding reviews. There is Guy Kesteven’s on his you tube channel but little else.
> It’ll be used for a short commute and 2hr training rides during the week and long (6hr plus) at weekends.



I have one , the only ‘problem’ I have with it is it ended up being my summer bike, my slightly off road bike as well. Standard 25 mm tyres are ‘standard’ get better ones or upgrade to the 30mm that should have come with it. The saddle was awful, lasted 3 days, otherwise


----------



## tribanjules (5 Nov 2022)

I’ve got 3 px Ti. Order to deliver in under a fortnight. Rode spot on straight out the box. Good response when I email for advice etc. no complaints at all


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2022)

I have a PX Hurricane. They are very well made bikes. Look good too.


----------



## Cycleops (5 Nov 2022)

honeybadger said:


> Bit of a thread resurrection so apologies. It’s just that I did a Google search, this popped up so thought because it’s kinda relevant I’d carry this on instead.
> My old winter/commuter bike is looking very tired despite my best efforts of treating it like Triggers broom so I’m in the need for a new one.
> After looking at various makes the plant x Hurricane has come into my radar. It ticks all the boxes of what I’m looking for in a winter bike, disc brakes, mudguard mounts and a bit of a halfway house geometry wise. Not a full on race bike (like my cannondale 2015 Supersix) but not a full on relaxed endurance bike either. It’s also Titanium and I’ve always fancied owning a bike made out of this material.
> Has anyone off here had one of these models and their thoughts ? There seems to be very little out there regarding reviews. There is Guy Kesteven’s on his you tube channel but little else.
> It’ll be used for a short commute and 2hr training rides during the week and long (6hr plus) at weekends.


Just make sure you've got a long bullet proof warranty on that frame


----------



## cougie uk (5 Nov 2022)

honeybadger said:


> Bit of a thread resurrection so apologies. It’s just that I did a Google search, this popped up so thought because it’s kinda relevant I’d carry this on instead.
> My old winter/commuter bike is looking very tired despite my best efforts of treating it like Triggers broom so I’m in the need for a new one.
> After looking at various makes the plant x Hurricane has come into my radar. It ticks all the boxes of what I’m looking for in a winter bike, disc brakes, mudguard mounts and a bit of a halfway house geometry wise. Not a full on race bike (like my cannondale 2015 Supersix) but not a full on relaxed endurance bike either. It’s also Titanium and I’ve always fancied owning a bike made out of this material.
> Has anyone off here had one of these models and their thoughts ? There seems to be very little out there regarding reviews. There is Guy Kesteven’s on his you tube channel but little else.
> It’ll be used for a short commute and 2hr training rides during the week and long (6hr plus) at weekends.



I've had my tempest for 2 years now and I've ridden it more than my best bike. 

I'm sure the hurricane would do you just fine but I went for the gravel version so I can fit chunky tyres and mudguards on. PX will change the group set if you mail them. My gravel bike has a double chainset for extra gear choice. 

Great bikes at a good price.


----------



## Milzy (5 Nov 2022)

I love my PX Spitfire. You get badge snobs but they are very well made. I remember some snob say his PX carbon frame snapped but high end Treks, BMC, Bianchi even fail. Watch the engineer Hambini take apart very expensive bikes and show all the flaws in them. Marketing is great at making people part with their money.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (5 Nov 2022)

Good afternoon,


Milzy said:


> I love my PX Spitfire. You get badge snobs but they are very well made. I remember some snob say his PX carbon frame snapped but high end Treks, BMC, Bianchi even fail. Watch the engineer Hambini take apart very expensive bikes and show all the flaws in them. Marketing is great at making people part with their money.



*Marketing is great at making people part with their money.*

Nope, I am completely immune to the effects of marketing.




[Edit]
I quite like this photo; the Tesco Value toaster in the background adds a touch of contradiction.

Bye

Ian


----------



## Milzy (5 Nov 2022)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> 
> *Marketing is great at making people part with their money.*
> ...



I like your style. I’ve been playing with some old school groupsets and they work better than the cheaper end new ones.


----------



## kingrollo (5 Nov 2022)

Might not be relevant but the planet X overshoes I brought many years ago have done sterling work for £15.


----------



## tom73 (5 Nov 2022)

I've a london Rd and love it, great fun on and off road. Even though it's day glow green drivers still don't see it


----------



## honeybadger (6 Nov 2022)

Many thanks for all the posts regarding my Q about the Plant X Hurricane. Apologies for not replying, we’re up in Scotland and internet has been patchy. Judging by all the positive comments it’s looking like it’s the one to go for. When I get it and “winterise” it I’ll post a picture up. Once again many thanks !


----------



## craigwend (6 Nov 2022)

there is a Thread on the photographs thread of titanium bikes you will like - including a fair few PX
Below my Winterised Hurricane, full SKS mudguards fitted into direct frame mount on the rear bridge which is a nice touch , Conti Grand Prix GT 28cc and different (Brooks) saddle & PX saddle bag, Look SPD gravel type pedals…

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-titanium.56645/page-69


----------



## cougie uk (6 Nov 2022)

Stopped at a new cafe today. I counted at least 5 PX Tempests there.


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Stopped at a new cafe today. I counted at least 5 PX Tempests there.



Common as muck then


----------



## cougie uk (7 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> Common as muck then



Oh no. There was a lot more muck around yesterday. Bike got filthy !


----------



## MachersMan (7 Nov 2022)

18 months old now with a few upgrades and I love it, especially on rough terrain. If I don't swap the chain ring it doesn't take long to get road wheels on and make a couple of adjustments, then it's a decent commuter on the tarmac. I also have a PX RT-58 for my indoor trainer as it's so comfortable for me.

There's a black friday deal on the Hurricane (SRAM Force 22) at the min, a lot of bike for under £2K.


----------



## honeybadger (8 Nov 2022)

MachersMan said:


> There's a black friday deal on the Hurricane (SRAM Force 22) at the min, a lot of bike for under £2K.


That’s the one I’ve been looking at. It’s actually cheaper than the Rival equivalent bike. (Although I’m assuming it’s this years groupset as apposed to next years, getting rid of old stock I’m guessing) 
When I emailed them they said the offer was on for November. I just need work to get their arse into gear before the deal finishes.


----------



## vickster (8 Nov 2022)

honeybadger said:


> That’s the one I’ve been looking at. It’s actually cheaper than the Rival equivalent bike. (Although I’m assuming it’s this years groupset as apposed to next years, getting rid of old stock I’m guessing)
> When I emailed them they said the offer was on for November. I just need work to get their arse into gear before the deal finishes.



Groupsets don’t get upgraded every year. 2x SRAM Rival or Force hydraulic will be a few years old now. They probably got a good deal on a bulk buy of SRAM Force. 
SRAM rocks 
Unlike other manufacturers, PX don’t change their frame colours annually either, anyhow Ti is silver and classic


----------



## figbat (8 Nov 2022)

I'd love a Tempest - I was getting close to buying one but was seduced by an ex-demo Titus El Viajero (also a P-X brand) hardtail MTB, which is a lovely frame by the way.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Nov 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Might not be relevant but the planet X overshoes I brought many years ago have done sterling work for £15.



I'm looking forward to digging out my PX winter boots. sooooo toasty!


----------



## cougie uk (8 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I'm looking forward to digging out my PX winter boots. sooooo toasty!



Love mine but if anyone is buying them - go one size up.


----------



## Spartak (10 Nov 2022)

I bought one about 15 years ago, it's still going strong today... 👍


----------



## T4tomo (10 Nov 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Love mine but if anyone is buying them - go one size up.



Agree.


----------



## Venod (10 Nov 2022)

The Titus Roadrunner is on offer at the moment, will take up to 35mm tyres and lifetime frame guarantee.
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBTIR...7qa_dJtseF1iKx8Mxf__A9kSnA=.UcSugg#CBTIRRFOR1


----------



## antnee (10 Nov 2022)

I've had a planet X RT58 11 speed ultegra derailleurs front and back Campag wheels which I bought way back in 2014 as they must have been doing a stock clearance. I've done probably at least 1.000 miles roughly on it. I can't fault it except that the paint sprayed on it was a bit thin on the supports for the rear wheels ( probaby could do with a respray). Other than that I can't fault it as it's still going strong, if and when get another bike it will be without a doubt a Planet X.


----------



## Specialeyes (12 Nov 2022)

Another happy Tempest owner checking in - proper do-it-all bike, a really nicely put together ti frame and frankly a bit of a bargain.


----------



## dan_bo (12 Nov 2022)

Tempted.

https://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/bikes/gravel-adventure-bikes/on-one-rujo


----------



## I like Skol (12 Nov 2022)

dan_bo said:


> Tempted.
> 
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/bikes/gravel-adventure-bikes/on-one-rujo



You're always tempted!


----------



## dan_bo (13 Nov 2022)

I like Skol said:


> You're always tempted!



Can't really argue with that.


----------

